# Happiness & Longevity



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I just read an article on this subject. I will put the link to it and i think we could discuss our views and experiences on this subject.
https://www.everythingzoomer.com/he...ry+19+2020&utm_content=CARP+Health+Newsletter


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh no, I'm screwed!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The John Lennon scene is a classic, the young guy gauging success so differently from the old guy. Good stuff.


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

I find that I’m becoming more positive and happy as I grow older. Keeping busy is key with multiple different interests. 

Right now travel is my “big thing”. Still love my bikes and running also. All of it means I’m engaged most days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*Thanks for this article!*



33red said:


> I just read an article on this subject. I will put the link to it and i think we could discuss our views and experiences on this subject.
> https://www.everythingzoomer.com/he...ry+19+2020&utm_content=CARP+Health+Newsletter


"If you can't fly then run, if you can't run then walk, if you can't walk then crawl, but whatever you do you have to keep moving forward."

― Martin Luther King Jr.


----------

